# whats the best cam for ls2



## wrecked 06 (Nov 24, 2010)

whats the best cam for ls2 with longtubes mid pipes and stock mid pipes back with no mufflers?


----------



## ImaTrouper (Oct 10, 2010)

wrecked 06 said:


> whats the best cam for ls2 with longtubes mid pipes and stock mid pipes back with no mufflers?


search.


----------

